# Beschluss des ASVHH setzt weiter Angler der Willkür aus..



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*Beschluss des ASVHH setzt weiter Angler der Willkür aus..​*Wir berichteten ja schon immer wieder über die seltsamen Vorgänge rund um den ASVHH und die versuchte Umdefinierung des Begriffes "Gemeinschaftsfischen" zum Nachteil der Anglerschaft.

Nach jetzt neuesten Infos kommt der ASVHH scheinbar trotz der klaren Darstellung der Hamburger Behörde, dass Forentreffen nach dem Hamburger Fischereigesetz eben NICHT als Gemeinschaftsfischen zu sehen sind (wir berichteten) zu dem Schluss, dass bis auf weiteres dennoch der ASVHH in Verbandsgewässern dies nach wie vor so handhaben wird wie bisher vom Verband angedroht.

Somit ist weiterhin jeder Gastangler in den Verbandsgewässern davon bedroht sanktioniert zu werden, wenn er so "dumm" ist, in einem Forum über seine Angelabsichten an Hamburger Verbandsgewässern zusammen mit anderen mit anderen vorab zu berichten.

Sicher ist dagegen für Gastangler das Angeln an Hamburgs freien Gewässern nach der Klarstellung der Behörde.

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3090536#post3090536


----------

